# Músicos de cuerda



## Linton

Hola, ¿sería correcto en alemán "Streich Musikere"? Necesito el título para un reportaje sobre estudiantes e intérpretes de instrumentos de cuerda en general. 

Gracias, un saludo.


----------



## Captain Lars

Los instrumentos se llaman _Streichinstrumente_, y los músicos que los tocan _Streicher_.


----------



## Geviert

Captain Lars said:


> Los instrumentos se llaman _Streichinstrumente_, y los músicos que los tocan _Streicher_.



Que serían los instrumentos de cuerda *frotada *en particular. En general  serían _Saiteninstrumente _(sobre _Streicher_, de acuerdo).


----------



## Captain Lars

Instrumentos de tipo violín, contrabajo etc. se conocen bajo el nombre de _Streichinstrumente_. Nunca he escuchado llamarlos _Saiteninstrumente_, aunque sea técnicamente correcto.



> En general  serían _Saiteninstrumente _(sobre _Streicher_, de acuerdo).


¿Por qué estás de acuerdo sobre _Streicher_? Los _Streicher_ tocan _Streichinstrumente_, ¿o quieres decir que a un guitarrista se llama también _Streicher_?


----------



## Geviert

> ¿o quieres decir que a un guitarrista se llama también _Streicher_?



Bueno, sería un guitarrista un poco raro y virtuoso, tal vez jimi Hendrix. .

Sobre "estar de acuerdo" me refería a llamar _Streicher _a los que suenan _Streicherinstrumente._


----------



## Sowka

Hola 



Geviert said:


> Sobre "estar de acuerdo" me refería a llamar _Streicher _a los que suenan _Streicherinstrumente._



Yo también concuerdo sobre "Streicher" para los que suenan estos "Streichinstrumente". 

Pero creo que no hay una palabra sola para "músicos de cuerda". Yo diría "Spieler von Saiteninstrumenten".


----------



## Linton

Geviert said:


> Que serían los instrumentos de cuerda *frotada *en particular. En general  serían _Saiteninstrumente _(sobre _Streicher_, de acuerdo).


Pero son la inmensa mayoría en la orquesta y en las formaciones de cámara, así que cuando no se especifica otra cosa se sobreentiende que son de cuerda frotada. Por ejemplo, streichquartett.

Gracias a todos, un saludo.


----------



## Geviert

Linton said:


> Pero son la inmensa mayoría en la orquesta y en las formaciones de cámara, así que cuando no se especifica otra cosa se sobreentiende que son de cuerda frotada. Por ejemplo, streichquartett.
> 
> Gracias a todos, un saludo.




Bueno, en tu pregunta, nos indicas "de cuerdas en general".


----------



## Captain Lars

> Pero son la inmensa mayoría en la orquesta y en las formaciones de cámara, así que cuando no se especifica otra cosa se sobreentiende que son de cuerda frotada. Por ejemplo, streichquartett.
> 
> Gracias a todos, un saludo.


Claro, esto es lo que todo el mundo entiende en el acto. No te preocupes.


----------

